# MAC UK prices thread..



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 7, 2005)

I thought this might be usefull if people want to ask and answer how much things are in UK because i find it a pain to not know until i'm at the counter and it's hard asking around different threads how much specific products are when not many people are from the UK here. So this thread could be a good point for people to ask and find out.
If this has already been done then sorry!

I'll start - how much is 

Primer
Pearlizers


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

There is a thread that should be helpful
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25422

and here is the direct link to the price list
http://www.frantech.demon.co.uk/mac/macpricelist.htm


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 7, 2005)

Thankyou for the link but i looked at that site just before i posted and i'm afraid it's quite empty in places and there's hardly any new products including the pearlizer and primer i want to know about.


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Bummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hmm... I wonder if you can just convert the US pricing?


Also did you try calling MAC? Maybe they can email you a list.

Good luck! I hope you find out the info you need.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 8, 2005)

Pearlizers are £10.50 and the face primer is £18. idk about the eyeprimer, i need to check. but if you need to know any prices, just pm me. I have almost all UK prices


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 8, 2005)

I bought the Primer today and it is actually £16! The Pearlette pearlizer was there yesterday and i planned to buy it today but it was gone by the time i got there! I'm kind of glad deep deep down somewhere as it has saved me money!.....but i also really wanted it...


----------



## Turbokittykat (Dec 8, 2005)

The price list linked to is mine. I started compiling it a while ago and it was coming on well, but I haven't had much time this year to work on it. It can also be really hard work getting UK prices because there's no MAC website for the UK, so it means going and bugging the girls at my local counter, and they're nearly always too busy to be able to help much.

However, if anyone has any prices not already included on the list, if you send them to me, I'll update the list with them. I've also recently realised I have to spend some time re-writing the code for the entire page because it doesn't display properly in Firefox. I've done some of the re-write, but I've not finished it yet.

I had a lot of updates to do from data people had sent me a couple of months ago but my hard drive crashed and I lost all the e-mails with the information in.


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 9, 2005)

the pearlisers are already sold out in leeds sushi?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 9, 2005)

£16? Really, I bought it for £18:S Maybe I was mistaken.
turbokittykat, I have hundreds of prices, would you like me to type them all out for you?


----------



## Turbokittykat (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_turbokittykat, I have hundreds of prices, would you like me to type them all out for you?_

 
If it's not too much hassle to get them to me, yes please. I don't know what format they're in so maybe it'd be easier to scan them, or photocopy them and snail mail them? Don't worry if you can't work out an easy way to do it though. I can always update the products list with the items that are missing, like the pearlisers, and take it to my local MAC counter and ask them to fill in the blanks when they have spare time!


----------



## Janice (Dec 9, 2005)

The pricing page can also be found on specktra as well now! @ http://pricing.specktra.net


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_If it's not too much hassle to get them to me, yes please. I don't know what format they're in so maybe it'd be easier to scan them, or photocopy them and snail mail them? Don't worry if you can't work out an easy way to do it though. I can always update the products list with the items that are missing, like the pearlisers, and take it to my local MAC counter and ask them to fill in the blanks when they have spare time!_

 
I've printed out your page and filled it in so I can certainly type it out. I'll find a way of doing it easily.


----------



## JesusShaves (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Bummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm... I wonder if you can just convert the US pricing?
_

 

it'd be cool if we could do that ... it'd be hella cheap .. lols!
but things in the UK cost more than the US... maybe with the conversion rates kinda low now its not so much of a difference.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah but our tax is added on, in America you pay tax on top of the product mostly yeah?


----------



## JesusShaves (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah they do add the tax after (sooo annoying ).  

But i have to say when i haul my mac in new york(where the tax is quite high)... i come out with waaaaay more than i'd ever be able to afford in london.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_Yeah but our tax is added on, in America you pay tax on top of the product mostly yeah?_

 
It depends which State you're in, and whether you're buying at a counter/store or ordering from the web or by 'phone.

As far as I know the highest rate of tax on MAC in the US is 8.5%, so in general MAC over there is a lot cheaper than it is here. The only exception I know of is the pearlisers. They were around $18 in the US and £10.50 here.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 10, 2005)

Strobe cream seems to be anomalously expensive in the USA compared to the general product prices.

Here are some examples and you'll see what I mean;


Lipstick £11 ($18.70) in UK; $14 in USA.  UK is 33% more expensive 
Fluidline eyeliner £10.50 ($17.80) in UK; $13.50 in USA.  UK is 32% more expensive 
Blush pallette pan £11.00 ($18.70) in UK; $13.50 in USA.  UK is 39% more expensive 
Strobe Cream £18.50 ($31.40) in UK; $27.50 in USA.  UK is 14% more expensive


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 10, 2005)

Philosopher the Pearlette Pearlizer was gone (the tester was taken out which usually means its gone) while Opulent and the purple one were there. This was on Thursday.


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks sushi. at least ive got the Lingerie collection to look forward to in January.  Rang the pro store yest, but they didnt have an exact date


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 20, 2005)

quick question: how much are mac quads in UK? picked up inventive eyes on US ebay for $30 so just wanted to know how much they cost here

And are the MSFs £16.50?


----------



## labelslut (Dec 20, 2005)

Eyeshadows quads iirc are £27.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 20, 2005)

My Stereo Rose was £16..not sure about the 50p, my bf got it for me so he might have just rounded it down when i paid him!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 20, 2005)

£16...unless they put them up as they did in America. But I don't think they did. Quads are £27.


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 21, 2005)

i feel much better now, my quad from US ebay works out around £17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 God bless the americans


----------



## mango88 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi All,

Pls can you let me know whether the new lingerie collection will be available in pro shops only?? or normal shops as well?

thanks


----------



## labelslut (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Mango88

The Lingerie collection will be available in the Pro store as well as any counters and freestanding stores.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 22, 2005)

Anybody found out the UK release date yet? I need to plan my attack people!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Anybody found out the UK release date yet? I need to plan my attack people!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha that makes two of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've only heard it will be middle of jan but no exact date yet.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 22, 2005)

It's out on the... 8th or something close in Germany. Who knows, it should be near then.


----------



## mango88 (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labelslut* 
_Hi Mango88

The Lingerie collection will be available in the Pro store as well as any counters and freestanding stores._

 
Thanks Labelslut!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 2, 2006)

Are Pigments £15?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 2, 2006)

yip they are sushi


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks. Do i need Goldenaire....  I'm so confused about the colour even after seeing loads of pics and hearing lots of descriptions and comparisons. And even when i see it in person i think i may get carried away with the ''LE pigment..must get..'' thought and regret it later.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 2, 2006)

Me too, i can't decide. i think i may regret not getting both pigments but may regret getting both?!


----------

